# G13 Labs - C99?!?



## themanwiththeplan (Mar 13, 2013)

whoa whoa whoa...since when did G13 labs do their own Cinderella 99??

just saw this on the tude. only available in 5 packs fem for 44-45 dollars

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-cinderella-99/prod_4041.html


----------



## Upstate2626 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thats funny b/c I just saw the same thing, price aint bad either.


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 13, 2013)

I think their a gimmick company with the same genetics eveyone else as.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Mar 13, 2013)

Same genetics as everyone else???? Not that many people rocking C99, I can only think of 3 other breeders off hand.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice spot TMWTP.


----------



## doowmd (Mar 13, 2013)

*Never knew g13 had one but here's the one I bought-Female Seeds,* w/ bros grimm genetics (*supposedly)


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 13, 2013)

I was just reading over at another site some people thought their pineapple express is some sort of c99 genetics. hmm..


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 14, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Same genetics as everyone else???? Not that many people rocking C99, I can only think of 3 other breeders off hand.


would you like every company to sell the same?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 14, 2013)

Pineapple Express is a trainwreck cross...If you've ever grown trainwreck you notice the structure before flowering.
Some stretch a bit in flowering transition just like Trainwreck clone, some don't stretch as much(same structure plant though)

I've had very good luck with G13labs so far. Their descriptions have been dead on for me.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 14, 2013)

doowmd said:


> *Never knew g13 had one but here's the one I bought-Female Seeds,* w/ bros grimm genetics (*supposedly)


Growing that one as we speak, and it's a BEAST!


----------



## xGrimace (Mar 14, 2013)

Whats the difference between G13 Labs and Brothers Grimm's strain? One more potent than another?
I'm growing Brothers Grimm https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/628182-cinderella-99-cfl-grow.html
(the one from the pic above)


----------



## canna_420 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bros grimm is the original seed company that supplied souls seeds.
They aint been around for roughlt 8 years as F1 or originals, all seeds with C99 in them will have come from the Bros Grimm, depends on what way they took it.

My question would be. What have they used to make fem seeds? F3-4-5??? I got some worked F5s I will be making F6s from hopefully this summer


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Mar 14, 2013)

ive only grown pineapple express from G13. i got it as a freebie a couple yrs back. it was my last grow before my current one actually. 

I didnt find it to be a bad grow at all. i was hesitant cuz i heard lots of mixed reviews but mine was pretty good. had a citrus/fruity scent in veg...it vanished in flowering and returned slightly in the cure. definitely not a clear pineapple scent. 

loads of trichs. grew it in a 1 gal pot and got almost 2.5 oz under a 150w hps. not bad. above avg potency in my pheno. not a 1 hitter or something id call top shelf but its definitely heads and tails over typical street weed.

i didnt enjoy the high enough to buy a pack though.


for some reason ive always been kinda skeptical on G13. after i grew the PE i relaxed a bit but now i seen this it makes me wonder. however for all i know they bought mosca's bx or female seeds version and did a fem cross with another C99. idk.

all the say is its "grapefruit x pineapple" (or maybe the other way around)

it must be fairly new since some other members are excited by my find.


----------



## Nissification42 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yea I saw this the other day as well. It's certainly intriguing but I'm a little skeptical of G13. Read mixed reviews. I'm running female seeds co Cinderella 99 as well as their x-line "outdoor" C99 this year outdoors in NorCal. Interested to see if the plants will have much difference since one is bred for indoor cultivation and the other for outdoors.


----------



## Nissification42 (Mar 14, 2013)

If anything I'll wait until I see some successful grows with G13s C99 before considering picking em up.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Mar 15, 2013)

Nissification42 said:


> If anything I'll wait until I see some successful grows with G13s C99 before considering picking em up.


exactly my thoughts. i cant grow outdoors but i do have the regular c99 from female seeds i got last order. cant wait to grow it but i need to grow some indicas first.


----------



## Trippy (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes! Finally! I've been waiting forever for this strain to make a comeback. Cinderella 99 is an ode to the famous landrace sativas of yore, except it's a fast finisher at 7-8 weeks compared to 12-16 weeks of the pure landrace sativas. If it grows true, C-99 is a cerebral energetic high having psychoactive effects and borderline hallucinogenic; my favorite type of high! Definitely no body buzz inducing couch lock like a hybrid or indica. Great day-time smoke. I can run a marathon after C-99. If you missed out on the original Brother's Grimm, and Joey Weed and Mosca's offering, as they no longer exist and have been out of stock for many years, I'd hop on G13's while it's available. 

What I'm saying is if G13's C-99 is true to form, it is def worth picking up. One of my favorites.


----------



## stonertech (Mar 29, 2013)

Their description doesnt say if they used the original Bros. Grimm stock... It states "Our C99" , as if they created it? I wouldnt bother with it when you can get reg seeds made from the original BG stock (Mosca, Trichome Jungle, Frost bros, Classic seeds). I myself have Mosca C99 BX1, and Classic C99 F2. Classic used 2 packs of the original F1 C99 in open pollination.. no selections, he just let all the males and females do their thing.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 30, 2013)

Nissification42 said:


> Yea I saw this the other day as well. It's certainly intriguing but I'm a little skeptical of G13. Read mixed reviews. I'm running female seeds co Cinderella 99 as well as their x-line "outdoor" C99 this year outdoors in NorCal. Interested to see if the plants will have much difference since one is bred for indoor cultivation and the other for outdoors.



The reason the X-Line C99 is an "outdoor" strain is because it is finicky and troublesome indoors. It's likely to hermie indoors, but outdoors it's natural and less likely to happen.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 30, 2013)

There are very different phenotypes to be found in G13labs pineapple express, I found 4 above average heavy yielders and one lower yielding super potent, extremely strong,very smelly odor of mango+sweet tropical fruits.

There are some people that want mild smells+heavy yields, and some prefer higher potency+strong smells/flavors.
If I found a heavy yielding pheno. that smells/tastes/smokes like my keeper...I'd never grow another strain
I found 4 above average+1 keeper headstash pheno. in a 5pk.


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Anyone finish growing the G13 C99s?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 19, 2013)

You didn't know? everyone thinks G13labs doesn't have the fire....
It's their loss, you guys think your going to find special plants buying single beans?

I found 2 PExp. in a 5pack that were top shelf hard nugs, the other 3 were avg. high yield with low flavor/potency.
Should be easy to find the killer keepers in a 5pk. Their OG13 was all above avg. with one real winner(4/5 germ.)
The keepers seem to stretch more + yield less, but have much higher potency+better flavors.


----------



## tampee (Apr 19, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> Same genetics as everyone else???? Not that many people rocking C99, I can only think of 3 other breeders off hand.


same genetics just different names its what a lot of breeders they don't breed their own they buy from a big producer and give them different names for different companies its mostly the fem companies that do it. its a really shady business but their are a few legit breeders out there.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 19, 2013)

You must be the all-knowing marijuana Jesus...right?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 19, 2013)

What other "breeder" has Pineapple Express (photoperiod)? It must be mass produced from these people too!


----------



## dolamic (Apr 19, 2013)

canna_420 said:


> would you like every company to sell the same?


Would you like a pickle roll?


----------



## tokingtiger (Apr 30, 2013)

been growing Pineapple Express for a couple years, it is by far the favorite of the land. I was reading that this is just like PE but an upgrade, have seeds coming and well, we all know it will be about 5 months before I know. :+) the 7-8 week budding time is same as PE and im excited about this also. I already have double tall boy filters as the PE stank that much. Good luck to anyone growing this and i hope it turns out as good or better than their PE.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sure there will be keepers+average plants, you can't avoid a few average plants.
G13labs hasn't let me down yet, a keeper in every pack *so far*.

I'm spoiled from the clone-only around me; so it has to display something real special for me to give it keeper status!


----------



## taipanspunk (May 5, 2013)

themanwiththeplan said:


> ive only grown pineapple express from G13. i got it as a freebie a couple yrs back. it was my last grow before my current one actually.
> 
> I didnt find it to be a bad grow at all. i was hesitant cuz i heard lots of mixed reviews but mine was pretty good. had a citrus/fruity scent in veg...it vanished in flowering and returned slightly in the cure. definitely not a clear pineapple scent.
> 
> ...


...I thought this was a very good theory...


----------



## goodro wilson (May 5, 2013)

IMe g13s genetics are pretty mediocre not too bad tho I say why not try it since they are pretty cheap. U can find keepers from any company if u grow enough packs I'd say
I have grown c99 from female seeds I had two phenos one that was a VEry heavy yielder they seemed pretty legit I chopped some at 42 days and it was a very nice sativa high can't beat that in 7 weeks anyways that's just my .02


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2013)

Mediocre...YOu haven't tried the more expensive beans apparently!
My worst G13labs bean wasn't as bad as some of the expensive beans I've bought.
AkA Cali Connect+RP/DNA+OGraskal>not saying there isn't fire in exp. beans, but I didn't find them.

G13labs has a taller phenotype which tested higher THC% then the clone-only here in Cali ~19.39%(clone-only)/21.62%(my keeper).
They are buying my clones now...


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2013)

I haven't tried their C99, Pineapple Exp. is my motivation+day-time smoke.
The thing about new breeder's is there isn't any stability(including G13labs)
The beans are all S1 + it's almost impossible to find identical plants in S1 strains.
I enjoy the search for special plants + perfectly stable strains wont produce anything but the same plant.


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2013)

I've found some great OG13 phenotypes, not quite like real OG. 
Majority of phenotypes have the lemon/pinesol/fuel/hash flavors + head/body combination buzz.
I found a phenotype that I'm going to have tested with Pinesol+hash flavor, but low yield.
The lemon-fuely tasting ones aren't quite as potent, but yield double.

They created a nice strain with OG13, and I'm glad they didn't just call it "og kush".
The RP/DNA OG kush(plain>not #1 didn't impress me as much... 
OG18 did impress me(stock from 3 yrs. ago), but now the clones are available @ dispensaries.


----------



## Kite High (May 6, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> The reason the X-Line C99 is an "outdoor" strain is because it is finicky and troublesome indoors. It's likely to hermie indoors, but outdoors it's natural and less likely to happen.


The outdoor c99 has auto genes in it. Their c99 is real c99. Am growing it again. I also still have orig. Bros Grimm c99 beans. It is true to the original with the pineapy pheno. Very trippy indeed.


----------



## aknight3 (May 6, 2013)

i have heard there are a fewdecent c99s out there, but nothn like the original, i have grimm bros stock f2 c99s and i have grown 1 or 2 seed c99 from other companies and they never turn out as well as my grimm bros f2s. good luck


----------



## Kite High (May 6, 2013)

These FS cindies are just like my BROS GRIMM c99 pineapple phenoes.


----------



## goodro wilson (May 6, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I've found some great OG13 phenotypes, not quite like real OG.
> Majority of phenotypes have the lemon/pinesol/fuel/hash flavors + head/body combination buzz.
> I found a phenotype that I'm going to have tested with Pinesol+hash flavor, but low yield.
> The lemon-fuely tasting ones aren't quite as potent, but yield double.
> ...


Well I guess I should add that I've only tried g13's ww,blue venom,blueberry gum, cheese, raw diesel 
Also should add that I've tried a LOT of different breeders. Hundreds.
Some of my favs are gage green bodhi DNA/RP ograskal soma serious mr nice mandala
and several others.. And yeah they are more expensive. U will find duds in expensive gear and keepers from cheap seeds
Female seeds c99 was on point like i said they r one of the cheapest breeders and people can hate all they want but Barney's farm pineapple chunk has a place in my garden and even ghs I had a keeper lemon skunk (took lots of packs to find ONE) 

Like I said g13 doesn't really stack up. FOR THE PRICE they aren't bad I don't always have 100 bucks to drop on seeds and they are a breeder u should CONSIDER if ur on a budget 
That said I'd like to try all of their strains cuz that's just what I do try every strain I can bc u never know u may do d the one I e been lookin for if their og13 is anything like og18 I'd cop it. And I have been wanting to run sour candy but its always out of stock


----------



## goodro wilson (May 6, 2013)

Got a little off subject expensive vs affordable beans but here is c99 from female seeds I'd reccomend them bc they are cheap and legit even tho I'm not really a sativa guy(only in the am)


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2013)

One question... are you talking full packs or singles? 
I've never grown those G13labs strains, only the new ones PE/CHZ/OG13/SourJack

Finding a keeper with singles is laughable...DNA had some terrible phenotypes in the packs I bought
I buy 2-4 packs when I try a strain> PE(3pk)/CHZ(3free beans)/OG13(4pk.)/Sourjack(2pk.)
I found a keeper in almost every 5 pack(except CHZ > was just avg)

3packs DNA OG18(double the price) Most $ I've ever spent on a strain + be dissapointed.
One real keeper out of 3 pk. and it was killer sour nugs, but most people don't buy 3 packs.

I'm in Cali, so a majority of buds don't impress me. 
Over 20% THC on the G13labs keepers I've had tested proves to me they are keepers.
The dispensary buys my Pineapple Express+OG13 clones+bud which is a good sign of quality.
+OG18 is sold regularly there and it has similar test results.
These Fem. breeders need to work on STABILITY.


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2013)

Looks like a heavy yielder + legit, If I needed a Sativa I'd try C99.
I'm into hybrids + mostly indica plants


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2013)

I wish I never bought OG18, only because the keeper pheno. is readily available @ my dispensary now.
+ its better than the "keeper" I found of it.


----------



## goodro wilson (May 6, 2013)

whenever I order something I want i always get a lot of singles too plus freebies all get grown out and if its interesting then buy one or two packs of that next time
Def hard to find keepers with only one seed nothing to compare to but it gives u a pretty good idea of what it's about 
I've heard lot of people disappointed with DNA(mostly stability issues)guess I just been lucky with everything from them my main stuff I grow is kushberry and la and those will prolly never leave my garden
I live in tx and don't know if anyone tests thc % here lol but I'm pretty sure what I grow is top notch
Everyone seems to agree g13s PE is good and something I need to try but u got me wanting to try og13 I think ALL seeds should be cheap and HATE dropping hundreds on beans just to find keeper....
And on that note if was in medical state I wouldn't even Fck with beans all the best strains have already been pheno hunted and are available in clones.. Bet my seed bill would be close to nothing haha


----------



## bigskymtnguy (May 6, 2013)

Mosca C-99 BX1 is a good choice. Large and early flowering.


----------



## aknight3 (May 6, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I wish I never bought OG18, only because the keeper pheno. is readily available @ my dispensary now.
> + its better than the "keeper" I found of it.


hey i just ordered RP OG 18, i only got a cpl seeds because i was nervous about it, i dont like when clone only strains are made into seeds to begin with, i have heard good things about RP but i never had any personal experience so i was worried, i am going to sprout them afrer my cinderella 99 is done, they are abouti 50 days in flower so....soon..


i also got kali mist from SS and skunk1 from sensi. why didnt u like og18 can u maybe give me some advice on it? feel free to PM me if u want, later


----------



## goodro wilson (May 6, 2013)

My og 18 was super sour. taste and smell. Very dense golf all nugs haven't grow. It since but I will


----------



## tokingtiger (Jun 9, 2013)

well, back to op topic... i know someone growing both pineapple express and Cinderella99 from G13 and they are NOT the same. the Pineapple is on its 35th generation with random clones but the cindy99 looks like it might have more Indica in it?


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 9, 2013)

tokingtiger said:


> well, back to op topic... i know someone growing both pineapple express and Cinderella99 from G13 and they are NOT the same. the Pineapple is on its 35th generation with random clones but the cindy99 looks like it might have more Indica in it?


Thanks! some people suspected they might be related but you're info is pretty helpful. Do you have any pics from your friends 2 grows? It would be interesting to observe those physical differences.


----------



## CriticalEater (Sep 13, 2013)

Be glad you don't use a dispensary because all you'll get from there are headaches. Most of the plants are diseased and at the least you're going to get bugs, at the worst powdery mildew. I wouldn't step foot in a dispensary because everything in there is grown commercially, which means profits first, caring about what chemicals and pesticides are used comes last. Seeds are the way to go to keep your garden clean and free of problems.


----------



## HGK420 (Sep 13, 2013)

if you highlight it when you can see the whole g13 labs line up it says Grapefruit x Pineapple..... ??


----------



## kindnug (Sep 13, 2013)

The only thing I didn't like about it was the keeper of my pack wasn't nearly as good as the one my dispensary already had. 
Labeled as OG18> I'm sure they prob. got the cut str8 from DNA/RP though.
Could've just had much better luck than I did. 

Their packs are expensive and I don't like spending $200+ for the real keeper phenotype.
The dispensary I use has bud samples of most of its clone inventory + I've run their clones before with 0 problems.

I guess you would need 2 packs minimum to get the real keeper of OG18 + possibly more.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 13, 2013)

I've already run the dispensaries clone and got plenty bomb sour buds.
Now they have GSC/Cherry Pie/Blue Thai which will be next.

I got some buds of each to test/ingest + 3 clones of each.
The clones were already rooted+ready for transplant.
The samples are very different from OG18 > much sweeter/minty.

I tried GSC awhile back when it was first hyped up and wasn't impressed> but it didn't come from this dispensary either.
The clones of OG18 I got ~4mo. ago produced the exact same bud as I bought the day I got the clones.
Top notch potency + Sour/Fuel/Dank flavors > good for sleep aid.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 13, 2013)

stonertech said:


> Their description doesnt say if they used the original Bros. Grimm stock... It states "Our C99" , as if they created it? I wouldnt bother with it when you can get reg seeds made from the original BG stock (Mosca, Trichome Jungle, Frost bros, Classic seeds). I myself have Mosca C99 BX1, and Classic C99 F2. Classic used 2 packs of the original F1 C99 in open pollination.. no selections, he just let all the males and females do their thing.


Sounds like I need to get some classic C99.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 16, 2013)

Someone needs to bring the classic back


----------



## Scroga (Dec 17, 2013)

Someone needs to post some info on the G13 version..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2013)

I wouldnt waste your time with it Scrogs, I grew out 3 of them and they turned out pretty poor. No yield, short stocky indica plants and the stone was very mediocre. All 3 were exactly the same. I struggled pulling 2 oz of each one under a 600w. All grown seperately!


----------



## Scroga (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww man, really? New I shoulda grabbed something different...wonder if I can get attitude to swap it on the resend? Thanks for the input mozy..what are you rockin these days?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry man, that was my experience anyway. Others in this thread seem to have got some good ones, i mustve just got the shit. 
Im rockin out some of my own creations at the mo man, got some blueberry x white shark and blueberry x shiva skunk im working on, about to do the back crosses actually  
How bout you man? Whats rockin your world at the mo?


----------



## Scroga (Dec 17, 2013)

Crosses sound good ..Is the bb the male? Djs? I lost my perpetual couple months back to the slime just gotten back on track.. veg tent is cranking and put first girl in flower last night...
I think their are a few thc bombs, dinafem original amnesia, Humboldt green crack , train wreck, bubba kush,mkultra, critical kush and desert diesel? They've had a rough start but starting to be happy. .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 17, 2013)

Cheers bro, the progeny so far are looking unreal  yep was a pre 2000 dj blueberry male and he was STRONG lol. Very dominat trait wise 

Sweet bro sounds like you got some wicked buds coming your way too, sorry to hear you got the dreaded slime too


----------



## Scroga (Dec 18, 2013)

If all goes too plan..
Can't wait for attitude Xmas promo to get here..they'll be next in line ..Saul good,I beat the slime..live and learn


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 18, 2013)

Im sure it will mate  

Good work overcoming the slime too, its a bitch when it takes hold! 

Lol the nervous wait hey, hope they get in before xmas dude, they should do


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 18, 2013)

You get the slime in an ez cloner? If so how can I prevent it LOL


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 18, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> You get the slime in an ez cloner? If so how can I prevent it LOL


When I get the slime in my bubble cloner it is from too high of temps


----------



## Scroga (Dec 19, 2013)

Try aquarium bacteria


----------



## Scroga (Dec 19, 2013)

I never get em first time.
My beans that is..


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2013)

Its usually from res temps higher than 24 celcius so if you can keep the temp around 21-22 you'll be sweet


----------



## Scroga (Dec 19, 2013)

My slime came from a dodgy bottle of nutes..turned, contaminated?
(Dwc)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 19, 2013)

Ah yeah thats right it did too. Not much you can do in that case hey


----------



## ricky1lung (Dec 19, 2013)

Im growing 2 right now, one has nice fat leaves and the other not so much.
The smaller one is in flower getting blasted with some fem pollen from a herijuana jack 33.

After reading this thread I decided to take the hit and seed her out to cross and enjoy the cindy on her own 
when the more lush plant is ready for flower.

If I like it I will grow it from clone again, and maybe blast the better pheno for a cross again.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 18, 2014)

goodro wilson said:


> Well I guess I should add that I've only tried g13's ww,blue venom,blueberry gum, cheese, raw diesel
> Also should add that I've tried a LOT of different breeders. Hundreds.
> Some of my favs are gage green bodhi DNA/RP ograskal soma serious mr nice mandala
> and several others.. And yeah they are more expensive. U will find duds in expensive gear and keepers from cheap seeds
> ...


I've never grown any of those strains from G13, only the new strains.
I don't buy G13labs beans anymore because I'm using bodhi/GGG now.
I still keep the mothers going because of the variety I saw in the packs; it would be extremely hard to find the phenotypes I have.

I wouldn't call GGG mediocre because I couldn't find a keeper in every pack. I still pheno. hunt their tester beans a friend gets free.
Honestly Bodhi is the only breeder that I've had total packs of "keeper females". Making it almost impossible to decide which to toss/keep.

Did you get all those as freebies? Did you buy any full packs? or multiple packs(like me)?

I'd say that finding a keeper female from a fem. breeder requires 10-20 females to select from.
Fem. bean producers have a hard time locking down the correct traits, since they aren't real breeders.
+ they have no proven/tested males to know what will be passed along in the strain.


----------



## Scroga (Jan 29, 2014)

Bump for info on G13s version.....


----------



## xxstantheman420 (Jan 30, 2014)

bump
im seriously considering getting a pack of g13's c99 next week for attitudes monthly promo but i want more info before i buy.


----------



## Lemayy (Jan 30, 2014)

G13 C99 on first day of week 9 and still kicking white hairs surprisingly. Buds are massive and smell amazing... would definitely recommend buying this strain and keeping it around.


----------



## Scroga (Jan 30, 2014)

you just moved this strain up a few notches on my ' to pop' list! you keeping journal?


----------



## Lemayy (Jan 30, 2014)

No journal but i can tell you i have been using gh nutes since veg. Added rock resinator in flower and they seem to love it... nice dense nugs


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks awesome but just doesn't look sativa enough to be C99. The female seeds and mosca versions look so different to this...G13 labs only say that it's grapefruit x pineapple with no mention of using the Bros Grimm original C99. 
At least you look like you got more buds off yours, mine was the worst plant I've ever grown...


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jan 31, 2014)

I have 5 c99 getting ready to flower, I will show you the end results. I don't really keep up with all this journal crap... as no one really cares usually so I feel like why waste my time taking pictures and making it look good for 3 people to read it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2014)

Thecouchlock said:


> I have 5 c99 getting ready to flower, I will show you the end results. I don't really keep up with all this journal crap... as no one really cares usually so I feel like why waste my time taking pictures and making it look good for 3 people to read it.


If it's a strain being considered, or running simultaneously, I think they're very helpful. Purchases have been influenced.


----------



## Lemayy (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks... got 2 freebies of c 99 by g13 and have had them labeled.. maybe just a bad pic.


----------



## Scroga (Jan 31, 2014)

@the couchlock-if you journal, they will come..never fear friends are plenty at riu...


----------



## Scroga (Feb 1, 2014)

I must spread some more rep around before reppin the hell outa Eastcoastmo again!


----------



## OldPork (Mar 20, 2014)

The G13 Cindy 99 was a freebie in the Tude Birthday Promo. I nabbed 2 of them. Thing is this was a surprise because they replaced the all Ch9 UFOs they were advertising and that appeared on my order, with the G13 gear, including G13 White Lavender, G13 Gigabud, and the G13 C99. I don't mind that kind of switcheroo


----------



## Julius Caesar (Aug 23, 2014)

canna_420 said:


> I think their a gimmick company with the same genetics eveyone else as.


Have you even grown any of their strains?

G13 has some good strains. Their Blue Venom is my favorite smoke for the last few months.


----------



## BadInfluence (Aug 23, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looks awesome but just doesn't look sativa enough to be C99. The female seeds and mosca versions look so different to this...G13 labs only say that it's grapefruit x pineapple with no mention of using the Bros Grimm original C99.
> At least you look like you got more buds off yours, mine was the worst plant I've ever grown...


I've asked this question a while ago:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-g13-c99-a-real-c99.839759/



COGrown said:


> They mean it is a combination of female grapefruit and pineapple phenotypes of c99.


----------



## BadInfluence (Aug 23, 2014)

canna_420 said:


> I think their a gimmick company with the same genetics eveyone else as.


Just wait a few years, maybe one day it will be possible to do cheap gene analysis to see which strain comes from which parents. Some breeder's results would be very surprising and I bet you can trace most modern strains back to maybe 10 landraces or heirlooms, excluding autoflowering strains.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 23, 2014)

BadInfluence said:


> Just wait a few years, maybe one day it will be possible to do cheap gene analysis to see which strain comes from which parents. Some breeder's results would be very surprising and I bet you can trace most modern strains back to maybe 10 landraces or heirlooms, excluding autoflowering strains.


Would be interesting to find out


----------



## althor (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok, so I am right at 8wks in on G13 C99. Buds got too heavy for the stems so today I pulled it out and did some tying to keep it from falling over. I have to say, it is NOTHING like any C99 I have come across in the past. In fact, the closest thing it reminds me of is Black Pearl from HGS. It has a strong paint thinner smell with just a slight hint of citrus to it.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Sep 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Pineapple Express is a trainwreck cross...If you've ever grown trainwreck you notice the structure before flowering.
> Some stretch a bit in flowering transition just like Trainwreck clone, some don't stretch as much(same structure plant though)
> 
> I've had very good luck with G13labs so far. Their descriptions have been dead on for me.


Me too, g13 labs gear has not let me down yet. I've done the blueberry gum, blue og which is still one of my favourite og crosses and I've even done the auto Pineapple Express and the auto diesel. The auto diesel I put out in the garden for summer and though it only yielded about 14gms - smoke was better than what my mates were buying at the time.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 11, 2014)

althor said:


> Ok, so I am right at 8wks in on G13 C99. Buds got too heavy for the stems so today I pulled it out and did some tying to keep it from falling over. I have to say, it is NOTHING like any C99 I have come across in the past. In fact, the closest thing it reminds me of is Black Pearl from HGS. It has a strong paint thinner smell with just a slight hint of citrus to it.


Got pics? I figured it probably wasn't a pure C99.. based on what I've read from others. Some people like it though. The smells yours is putting off sound good to me.


----------



## althor (Sep 11, 2014)

^ No I don't have any pics. If I get around to it, I will take some. And yeah, it isn't bad, I actually kind of liked Black Pearl. It was good enough to grow it a couple of times. The buds are swollen enough to fall over, so yield will be good and it is nice thick solid buds. I am interested in seeing how it smokes, but it is not what I have seen from other C99s.


----------



## dreamingofblue (Jan 8, 2015)

If anyone is still interested in G13 labs Cindy 99,it is like nothing i've experienced. I've had over 10 successful grows with 20+ types of cannabis over the last 7 years and I got Cindy 99 as a freebie not thinking much about it until around week 5. The smell and size were fantastic. covered in larger sativa like trichomes. One poster mentioned it being a favorite of his because of the psychodelic effects and god damn is he right. never have I have such a strong head high. I took the perfect rip off my bong at my girlfriends apartment and had this intense feeling of light headedness,a moment of floorlock, and quickly after that I was able to go outside and enjoy the intensity of this sativa. I smoke weed like most people smoke cigarettes and even after 2 months of smoking it here and there it kicks my ass. I've been thinking the past couple days about which strain to order and this 4 month old post made me decide.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 9, 2015)

dreamingofblue said:


> If anyone is still interested in G13 labs Cindy 99,it is like nothing i've experienced. I've had over 10 successful grows with 20+ types of cannabis over the last 7 years and I got Cindy 99 as a freebie not thinking much about it until around week 5. The smell and size were fantastic. covered in larger sativa like trichomes. One poster mentioned it being a favorite of his because of the psychodelic effects and god damn is he right. never have I have such a strong head high. I took the perfect rip off my bong at my girlfriends apartment and had this intense feeling of light headedness,a moment of floorlock, and quickly after that I was able to go outside and enjoy the intensity of this sativa. I smoke weed like most people smoke cigarettes and even after 2 months of smoking it here and there it kicks my ass. I've been thinking the past couple days about which strain to order and this 4 month old post made me decide.


any pictures???


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 9, 2015)

althor said:


> ^ No I don't have any pics. If I get around to it, I will take some. And yeah, it isn't bad, I actually kind of liked Black Pearl. It was good enough to grow it a couple of times. The buds are swollen enough to fall over, so yield will be good and it is nice thick solid buds. I am interested in seeing how it smokes, but it is not what I have seen from other C99s.


What did it end up smoking like?


----------



## althor (Jan 10, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> What did it end up smoking like?


 It smoked pretty good. I liked it. I even said several times to my friends that I would be willing to grow it again IF it was called anything other than C99. It just really bothers me that they would call it C99 when it clearly is not, so I cant give them any of my money when I know they are bullshitting. If I get another freebie I would grow it.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

althor said:


> It smoked pretty good. I liked it. I even said several times to my friends that I would be willing to grow it again IF it was called anything other than C99. It just really bothers me that they would call it C99 when it clearly is not, so I cant give them any of my money when I know they are bullshitting. If I get another freebie I would grow it.


Yeah that is some horse shit, they should come up with a different name and it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 10, 2015)

althor said:


> If I get another freebie I would grow it.


I don't trust G13 with the freebies anymore. We grew a great Pineapple Express from a freebie and when we bought them they were obviously different plants.
Anybody with a similar experience?


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> I don't trust G13 with the freebies anymore. We grew a great Pineapple Express from a freebie and when we bought them they were obviously different plants.
> Anybody with a similar experience?


Interesting, did you buy a 5 pack or a single. It would make sense if you bought a single and it was completely different because that is just how genetics work.


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Interesting, did you buy a 5 pack or a single. It would make sense if you bought a single and it was completely different because that is just how genetics work.


Nope, we bought 3 packs. the first pack we grew in one go and all plants were very uniform looking. much brighter green, smaller, more indica looking leaves and less vigorous that the freebie. the freebie had a nice bushy structure with darkish green huge leaves. The 2nd pack was pretty much the same but it had a mutant. now we have 6 or 7 left which we want to use as 12/12 from seed if there is a space to fill. All seeds we popped produced healthy plants apart from this one mutant and the end result was not so bad after all. But they were either different strains or we were really lucky with the pheno of the freebie. Apparently Pinapple express has 2 or 3 different phenos but the ones we bought looked all the same.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> Nope, we bought 3 packs. the first pack we grew in one go and all plants were very uniform looking. much brighter green, smaller, more indica looking leaves and less vigorous that the freebie. the freebie had a nice bushy structure with darkish green huge leaves. The 2nd pack was pretty much the same but it had a mutant. now we have 6 or 7 left which we want to use as 12/12 from seed if there is a space to fill. All seeds we popped produced healthy plants apart from this one mutant and the end result was not so bad after all. But they were either different strains or we were really lucky with the pheno of the freebie. Apparently Pinapple express has 2 or 3 different phenos but the ones we bought looked all the same.


Yup I would stay the hell away from them from now on, thats a shitty situation.


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 10, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Yup I would stay the hell away from them from now on, thats a shitty situation.


Well, maybe i shouldn't judge the company by this one seed. Maybe Pineapple Express is just what we got from the seeds and the freebie was accidentally labelled wrongly. Or it was really a rare pheno, who knows.
In general i don't really have a problem with G13 labs. But if other people had similar experiences it would be a reason for me not to buy their gear just because i liked a freebie. A single seed can't represent a strain 100% but the breeder should still be honest and give you the right ones.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 10, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> Well, maybe i shouldn't judge the company by this one seed. Maybe Pineapple Express is just what we got from the seeds and the freebie was accidentally labelled wrongly. Or it was really a rare pheno, who knows.
> In general i don't really have a problem with G13 labs. But if other people had similar experiences it would be a reason for me not to buy their gear just because i liked a freebie. A single seed can't represent a strain 100% but the breeder should still be honest and give you the right ones.


They don't exactly win many cups either though


----------



## OldPork (Jan 11, 2015)

The C99 freebie I got with the march promo withered and died in the field.


----------



## BadInfluence (Jan 11, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> They don't exactly win many cups either though


yes that's true. But fuck the cups. Too many samples for the judges to test, selected phenos straight from the breeders and so much politics. It may be a bold statement but i say that in 9 out of 10 cases an average grower will fail to reproduce the cup quality from the seeds they're selling as cup winners. Only experienced growers who are able to find and separate the right pheno will succeed if it is possible at all. Was it a cut from an F1? Are the seeds from the same batch or are they selling S1 from that cut? How was it grown? So many questions....
I'm not writing this to support G13 but imo it's possible to find a keeper in their gear. It would just piss me off if they would be cheating with their freebies.



OldPork said:


> The C99 freebie I got with the march promo withered and died in the field.


Happens with the best.... and it would be unfair to judge a strain by one dead seedling. Most people who grew it were kinda happy with the result but pissed off about the name.


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Jul 11, 2016)

i ran the freebee ... wasn't bad at all .. easy to grow,ran it like 50 days from show. some say to start your count from flip, but i always count from show .... and a high that just makes ya grin that last about 3 -4 hrs.

edit: oh yea i'll run it again!


----------



## paradise1 (Aug 29, 2017)

anyone grow g13 c99 there day? I order c99 from females seeds but they send wrong to g13 labs.... i found on g13labs and attitude seeds website its say ( jack herer x haze ) not pineapple x grapefruit as everyone say !

Looking for some more reviews


----------



## Stealthstyle (Aug 29, 2017)

I heard its crap and not a 50-52 day strain. Getthem to send you female seeds or brothers grimm or moscas version.


----------

